# Stunning interaction with possibly insane vet (long)



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I took Greg in to the vet today, to a place about 20 miles away from home. They're near my workplace and have a low-cost spay/neuter clinic where I've taken some cats. They've always given me good service, and their prices are really reasonable, so I thought I might switch all my cats there. But I'd never met _this _vet before.

The two things Greg needed were 1) a feline leukemia vaccine and 2) for them to check out his loose stool. Well first the vet thundered at me, did I want to give my cat FATAL INOPERATIVE CANCER by giving him the vaccine? We had a discussion of the risk factors. He was so adamant that I asked if he was refusing to vaccinate my cat. He said he would do it, as long as I agreed not sue him if Greg developed sarcoma. OK... 

Then he refused to take a stool sample from Greg and demanded that I bring him one. The clinic was closing shortly, so I would have had to bring it back another day. I said that I could do that, but I would prefer he do it that day, and that most vets do this. He demanded to know if he looked like his name was "Dr. Mostvets." I said no, but (getting a little impatient now) that since his practices were so different, perhaps I might have been better off going to someone else. He grabbed the chart, stomped to the door and said, "Why don't you do that, then." I said I would, and gathered up Greg. 

I muttered that I was really happy I had driven for forty minutes with a yowling cat to get there. He said he was _glad_, and he wished I'd driven for two hours! I was seething at this point and demanded his name, which he hadn't told me. He said he would not give me his name because I was "a looney" and ordered me off the premises! 

I realize that none of you know me in real life, but I'm not a looney. I'm embarrassingly mild-mannered. Other than making that pair of snippy comments, I was calm and polite throughout the whole encounter, not visibly angry or agitated, and did nothing that should have provoked this reaction from a sane human being.

I called the clinic as I was driving away, told the vet tech what happened, and requested to speak to the owner so I can put in a formal complaint. She is supposed to call me on Monday. In the meantime I'm warning everyone I know to avoid this place, or at least this man.

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm almost speechless. My heart is racing because I'm so mad! OMG! I can't even imagine what *you *must be feeling. I would definitely file a written complaint with the owner, and also whoever it is who oversees vets in your area, even your state. 

I can't believe he asked if he looked like his name was "Mostvets." I probably would have said, "No, you look like your name is %&^%$#@$^&($%#&%^&%*%^&!" and left, because at that point, I wouldn't have wanted him to touch my cat. 

And for him to have the audacity to say he wished you had driven two hours! :evil:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG... that's just a horrible experience. I hope you get his name, and launch a formal complaint against him. This kind of person is in charge of our pets health?? I think not...... :x :x


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Even if he was having a very bad day, the number and the degree of the insults was inexcusable. I don't think this person is cut out to be working with the public. I hope you'll tell the clinic owner that you'd like an apology before you'll come back and do any more business with them.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

WOW!! You think they would have weeded him out in vet school!
I am so sorry you experienced this.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, I thought I'd heard some snippy vets, but that was way beyond snippy --- I don't know what his problem is, but it probably has a very long name...... :lol: 

The office I go to has 4, sometimes 5 vets. There are two that I ask for and I've learned to avoid the others. One of the ones I like will always get a second opinion from one of the other vets, if available, one thing I like about her. Twice, Mr Know-It-All vet has come in the room at her request. When Chica had her third vestibluar episode (befor I took her to the neurologist), everybody was stumped. Well, everybody still is. Mr K-I-A came in and said, "She's probably having seizures." I said, "No, they're not seizures," to which he replied, "Oh, SHE says they're not seizures!" and walked away snickering. He came in another time to feel a lump on Andrew's neck, which I was sure must be cancer, as he had already had two surgeries for squamous cell carcinoma. Dr K-I-A felt the neck and said, "It's just his salivary gland; see, he has one on the other side, too." I politely asked why, if that was true, was one of them twice as big and hard as a rock. He just shook his head and left. I requested a biopsy and, three days later, Andrew had his third cancer surgery.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

After you get the crazy vets name, report his behavior to the State Vet Board. this usually take this sort of thing very seriously.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh,good lord. I probably wouldn't have been as civil as you. That moron needs to be fired.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

That IS crazy. Sounds like a vet I knew that was only a vet because he was addicted to ketamine. Report this guy. By law they have to post the vets liscense in the practice. Take down the details and report him. He should be forced to take a bloodtest, or a tranquilizer, or something. 

Dr. Mostvets. Hmph! He is clearly not Dr. Sanevet, or Dr. Goodvet! 

So sorry you had to experience that.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

That's outrageous! The guy is clearly unbalance and should not be practicing medicine.


> That IS crazy. Sounds like a vet I knew that was only a vet because he was addicted to ketamine. Report this guy. By law they have to post the vets liscense in the practice. Take down the details and report him. He should be forced to take a bloodtest, or a tranquilizer, or something.


I absolutely agree.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So sorry you had to go threw this  . Hopefully something will be done.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

That is so bizarre! One of the things vets are supposed to be taught is how to relate to their customers. Obviously Dr. Insanevet cut those classes. 8O


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

wow! so sorry yo had this experience. yea i would ahave blown up at that guy and most CERTAINLY filed a complaint against that guy. when our cats got their lukemia shots, the vet didn't hesistate, didn't ask question. you are paying for their services. you should be treated as an equal. he must have been a vet school drop out
if that happened to me i think i woulda lost m cool and punched him HAHA


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

ridiculous and unprofessional. I wouldn't trust my pets to someone with that temperment either.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Horrible!!! There is no excuse for such behavior...that goes well beyond someone simply having a bad day :evil: And after his tirade, he refuses to identify himself? Totally irresponsible and unprofessional 8O 

I agree, this kook should be reported to the clinic owner and your state's licensing board before he inflicts himself on some other unsuspecting person and their pet. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That's horrible. I'm glad to see he's educating his patients on the risks of the procedures, but there are proper ways to do it and his isn't it.

I would report him to the practice owner and the licensing board. I wonder how many other people he's intimidated.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

This sort of thing angers me to no end. Do not hesitate to report him to any and all athorities your state allows. Be sure and write down the details exactely as they happened...what he said, what you said, did, etc.
I did that for an event the took place exactly three years ago yesterday. It took the Board nearly a year and a half to respond, but they finally did. They investigated and opened a case on my particular complaint, but then, unfortunately it was closed, stating there was insufficient evidence showing a violation had occured. (that was untrue, vets are well protected)
But you never know what could happen because to my surprise I just recieved a letter two months ago saying they have reopened my case (after they said there would be no futher action taken)and asked that I resubmitt all my origional documents.
That's why any time a proffesional acts in any way different than a proffesional should....it is our duty to report it. When enough reports are made on these morons there is a better chance of something being done about it!!!
I also wrote the Board a letter letting them know how i felt about them reopening the wound after having told me there would be no further action. It makes me angry how some of our so called consumer protection policies have more to do with politics than protection.

But, whatever you do, don't take that kind of *@#! from your pets caregiver.


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

What an agravating experience to go through. 

You should put your complaint in writing to the clinic. Talk to the owner when she calls you but also write a letter to the clinic and the veterinary board to document what you experienced. Sometimes, the staff may know of a problem but cannot get the evidence to deal with the matter effectively. A client irritated enough to take the time to write a letter is taken seriously and provides hard evidence they can use to dismiss the guy. Most people do not complain at all. They just never come back. 

And when you talk to the owner, I bet she knows who you are talking about even if you do not know his name. This guy is weird enough that someone has had problems with him before.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your responses and all your support. It made me feel a lot better.  

Hopefully the owner will take my complaint seriously and not just get defensive about her staff. Agreed, this guy is such a moonbat, I can't believe it's the first incident. I also agree that I wouldn't trust him near my cats. He wasn't just abrasive, he seemed mentally unbalanced.

I emailed the state veterinary board to try and find out if there are any past complaints against him. I doubt they would do anything in this case, though. Hurling junior-high-level insults at a client doesn't reflect well on the profession, but it's probably not a license-threatening offense, and in any case it's my word against his. But if the owner refuses to take appropriate steps, then I will look into making a formal complaint. 



marie73 said:


> I can't believe he asked if he looked like his name was "Mostvets." I probably would have said, "No, you look like your name is %&^%$#@$^&($%#&%^&%*%^&!"


This was my favorite comment. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I had my bad experience a few months ago, which was nothing as outright rude and as shocking as yours, it took me a few days to call the office manager. I had to calm down, and even when I did call, I fought back tears (and lost). The result? An apology from the vet and a team meeting at the clinic to make sure the incident wasn't repeated. I still find your experience inexcuseable and outrageous and there was absolutely no excuse for his behavior. Wishing you had driven two hours?!?! :evil: 

I hope you take every step you possibly can, contacting as many agencies and people as applicable. Good luck.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

And please keep us posted on the outcome. I hope it's favorable.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I’m so relieved! I had a long conversation with the owner, who was totally rational, understanding, sincere, profusely apologetic, and most of all mortified at her vet’s behavior. She’s going to have a long, stern talk with him and inform her that this is NOT acceptable behavior in her practice.

She seemed genuinely flabbergasted at all the things I told her. I went into more detail than I did here, but each time I finished a sentence, she kept thinking that I was done, that I had just told her the worse thing. I had to keep saying, “OK, then after _that_—” I felt bad for her. 

She said that this is not at all normal behavior for him, that he is normally polite and even-tempered, and beloved by many clients. (I’m failing to get a mental picture of this, but she seemed genuine.) The staff on Saturday was mystified. I left without making a scene, but I was clearly upset. He wrote something bizarre in the chart afterward that no one understood, and he was obviously enraged at me, but no one could figure out why.

If this really is bizarre and atypical for him, a vindictive part of me is hoping it’s the start of a psychotic breakdown that costs him his career. :twisted: I'm so mean.

But the owner made me feel a LOT better about the clinic itself. She sounds like exactly the sort of person you’d want as a vet. She took great pains to stress that this man represents her when she isn’t there, and that this is just unacceptable. 

I didn’t ever really want to punish this place (just the man), because they run the low-cost spay/neuter clinic at like zero profit margin. The owner was interviewed in the local paper once, and said she waited for years to be able to open it, because she wanted to give something back to the community. Part of my reason for wanting to take my cats there for regular vet care (other than the low cost) was because I wanted to support them. So I probably will go back, at least for spay/neuter services, in the future –- as long as I can avoid Dr. Insanevet.

Sorry for all the rambling. I was so nervous during the phone call that I was shaking, and I haven’t totally settled down yet. I’ve just been so blown away by all of this. Thank you, everybody, for listening to my rambling and for all your support!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Congratulations! I know it was a hard phone call to make. I hate confrontations, even over the phone. Your outcome ended up being the same as mine, I keep going there (so far), just making sure I never end up with Cruella DaVet.

My nightmare vet, however, admitted making the insensitive statements and having a cavalier attitude towards Cinderella's condition upon her release to me.

But it does sound like the owner believed you. (I'd give a week's pay to see what he actually wrote on the chart!) And you're right, it does sound like a great clinic and your reasons for patronage are wonderful.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Good for you for making that call, and standing up for yourself!! If this is truly unusual behavior for that vet maybe by your making the complaint they can keep track of him and see if there is a problem (drugs, mental health issues, etc).

Thank goodness the vet that you talked to was so openminded!!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> She said that this is not at all normal behavior for him, that he is normally polite and even-tempered, and beloved by many clients.


The whole thing screams drug problem to me and I hope he gets help.
Good for you for saying something!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Good going, Jet :thumb I agree with Nanook, it sounds like something's not right with this man. I'm glad you got a good result with the owner


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Great...I'm glad she took you seriously. Though I can't believe that she hasn't heard anything negative about this guy before...you don't just go from being beloved to psyco...

Suggestion...if you really liked her, why not request that she treat your kitties from now on. I'm very specific with the place I go about who I want and who my second choice is.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a first and second choice, also.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

marie73 said:


> I have a first and second choice, also.


I didn't know that you _didn't_ get a choice when you go to the vet... whenever I call I tell them I want to make an appointment with my cat's vet specifically by name, like calling to see _my_ doctor or _my_ dentist.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

At my vet's office, all the vets are part-time, and with my work schedule, I usually need a specific time or day, so it narrows my choices down.  

But I have two favorites and if they're not available, after my awful experience, I'll change my time or day - anything not to get Cruella DaVet. :?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

nanook said:


> The whole thing screams drug problem to me


That's exactly what crossed my mind, too.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> you don't just go from being beloved to psyco...


Hey who knows maybe he found out the day before that his wife had an affair with his best friend and stayed up all night drinking and brooding, and then was in the foulest of moods in the morning... not trying to excuse his behavior, he was rude beyond belief and this is not excusable, but sometimes things can get bad and turn the gentlest of people into bitter monsters for a while... (me included, speaking from experience)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That could be true, Nini, and in an office setting like mine it might be excusable with co-workers, but not working with the public and representing the owner and her business. I can't imagine what would happen if I was even just rude to one of our clients over the phone. 8O


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

coaster said:


> nanook said:
> 
> 
> > The whole thing screams drug problem to me
> ...


Or he was off his meds.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I know... it's completely irresponsible on the part of a professional - just sayin' it can happen... and then an innocent customer bears the brunt of it :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Or he hadn't had a date in years. Oops. Wait, that's my excuse!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Just catching up on this thread. Jet Geen, of all people, you didn't deserve that sort of treatment. You are such an animal lover!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks Jeanie, I appreciate the compliment.  

This guy is old enough to have mostly gray hair, which doesn't rule out a drug problem, but I'm actually wondering if it's early dementia. The behavior fits. Which is bad -- dementia that hits this early tends to hit very fast. All joking aside, I really wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.

It's much more satisfying to hate "insane #@%#" than "kindly beloved vet with dementia that I accidentally sent off the rails." But that would admittedly be giving him a HUGE benefit of the doubt, without much evidence. :?


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Nini said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > you don't just go from being beloved to psyco...
> ...


Totally agree with your analysis of the possibilities, Nini. As humans we are fatally flawed sometimes, you know!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> Great...I'm glad she took you seriously.


definitely! I am sure that it was a hard call to make, but hopefully this will straighten that behavior out before this guy goes after somebody else!

Good on you.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

morea said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > Great...I'm glad she took you seriously.
> ...


I ditto that!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

pookie769 said:


> As humans we are fatally flawed sometimes, you know!


If a vet treated me that way, I'd want to 'fatally flaw' him! 8O


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Its nice that this owner apoligized at least


----------

